
Killer python projects: Easily Interact with the Skype API using Skype4Py - apievangelist
http://pythonprojectwatch.blogspot.com/2011/03/easily-interact-with-skype-api-using.html
======
JshWright
Don't even try reading this without running it through Readability. Grey text
on a very busy background...

~~~
cas
Off-topic: Thought I would mention that I dropped Readability for Readable.
What's great about Readable is that it allows for a fully user customised
layout.

<http://readable.tastefulwords.com/>

